# walththroough?



## mdram (Sep 7, 2011)

i cant find a post on how to flash the d2.
can someone point me in the right direction

thanks


----------



## kevdliu (Jun 30, 2011)

well for the d2g at least,

you install z4root to root your phone and then install droid2bootstrapper to install clockworkrecovery.

boot into that and then flash your zip.


----------



## bassaholic (Aug 27, 2011)

mdram said:


> i cant find a post on how to flash the d2.
> can someone point me in the right direction
> 
> thanks


http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-2-hacks/


----------

